# Montana Firm Licenses Zinc-Air Battery Technology



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Worldwide resources of zinc total more than 1.8 gigatonswith more than 35 percent of that in the United States alone.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Sweet - how ironic if the U.S. starts shipping zinc-air fuel cells to the Middle East...


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm confused. They mention battery and fuel cell so what it it?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Based on what I've gathered from other articles on the promise of zinc-air, it is a bit of a hybrid (being rechargeable, but can also have the zinc replaced as you would the fuel in a fuel cell).

But, we will have to see if it actually becomes a working product to know for sure...


----------

